# Few shots of the Birthday Boy!



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

oops for just going to the field out the back i got a bit carried away!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely pictures , looks like a great birthday!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rolo!!

No doubt he got spoilt, LOL!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Rolo, lovely pics of such a handsome boy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: I love his crazy hair style :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

happy birthday rolo!!!!! xxxxxxx :d


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

He has the coolest hair style I have ever seen - it brings a big smile to your face 

Ruby is gorgeous too, a little more ladylike with the more subtle hair style :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rolo! I was just thinking what cool hair he has too 

Very happy looking dogs


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!! :thumbup1:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Brig had a crazy style when he was younger too. It smoothed out as he got older. He has the splodge of colour round the base of his tail that Rolo has!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy birthday handsome boy


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Ditto on the love for the hair! Happy birthday pooch, you're a corker


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday. How old is he? And what was the grant treat you gave ?

Love the hair...:thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

penn said:


> Happy Birthday. How old is he? And what was the grant treat you gave ?
> 
> Love the hair...:thumbup:


He was One! He didnt have too many treats, cos he had a bit of a funny tummy, so we have had him on chappie for a couple of days as we are going on holiday at the end of the week and didnt really want a runny tummy going with him to the dog boarder!

But we sang happy birthday lots, and kept a quieter day, as poor ruby on her first birthday three months ago, when we took them out to the river ended up lame for two weeks so we were a little paranoid!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Hope he had a lovely doggy birthday!


----------

